# Type of Boat???



## bakins02 (Jun 5, 2012)

So I am about to build a fan boat, what is the best aluminum boat to use for this? It needs to be large enough to be able to fish 4 people comfortably. Any help will be nice! Thanks.


----------



## BigSwole (Jun 5, 2012)

It all comes down to how comfortable you want to be and how much money your willing to spend really!


----------



## Charlie157 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wide


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Jun 5, 2012)

A custom boat is usually "best" but F&F boats are very popular because they are flat bottoms with tall sides and thick hulls. But they arnt cheap or easy to find. Yiu need atleast an 1872 for 4 people 2072 would be even better.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jun 5, 2012)

i am getting a custom  built 1860 with tall sides  3/16 flat bottom  f&f want awnser there phone and  has been known to make some bad welds.  i am sure a few on here will chime in on that. i am letting   uncle j  build mine out of morgan city la . i currently have a 1860 carolina skiff and we fish 4 no problem . its the boat in my avatar i would rather fish 3 at a time 4 is a crowd . if u get a fan boat i would def go with a flat bottom semi v has been known  to get stuck in the mud more often . good luck on the boat build or purchase. check craigslist from time to time .  i seen a decked out fan boat sell for 4 k it was nice tandem axle trailer  lights jenny and all . it was a lil small for 4 people tho . also there is a nice 2072 on gon marketpace cheap with a 90 4 stroke


----------



## JpEater (Jun 7, 2012)

A close friend of mine has a 2072 Grizzly with a 90 Yamaha 4 stroke for sale! It would make a perfect bowfishing boat! Super jam up setup! I think he is asking $9,000. Its in the marketplace....


----------



## KathyScott (Aug 11, 2012)

If want buy one boat and confused between Lund, Crestliner, Alumacraft, and about a dozen other manufacturers; then it totally depends upon what you want, how you fish, where you fish, what you fish for, how many people you fish with, how fast you want to get to the places you normally fish at and how much money you have.


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 16, 2012)

I've got a Gator Trax.  It should be wide enough and it's built like a tank.


----------

